# animated blog ads



## Tabitha (Jun 22, 2008)

added on June 26th: I deleted the link to the blog  I had listed below so now if I get a click I will know it was from the ad &  not from this thread.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I have just made my st animated ad. tell me what you think about it. It's on the right hand side, not very far down.

What would you change about the ad? Is 4 pictures too many? Do you like the *words*? 

I am trying out a blog ad campain that is pay per click. I am on about  a dozen blogs I hand picked. I will let you all know how much it cost me & how much traffic I got after a weeks trial.


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

looks good...how do they know which one to click though once they click it...do they click your name??? confused a bit? The link goes to artspot and then has a few email addys on it?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG IAN!

It is directed to artspot.com when it should be directed to artspot.etsy.com. That is not my site. Well I guess someone is enjoying the free traffic. Thank you so much for letting me know. I will go chnage that right now.


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

lol no worries...Im glad I found that now...and didnt let you sit on your trial for a bit while paying for no traffic!!!! 


now arent YOU glad you made that post!! 

and PS that soapsicle thing looks SIIIIIIIIIIICk that was a great idea!


----------



## Lane (Jun 22, 2008)

I was wondering what it went toooo! Thought maybe those were artists that sold in your shop...

I think it looks good! But one of the pictures (the one of the lady) is that yours? Or did you copy it from a site or something? I used a picture of a mold once (I copied it from the site I bought it from...) and got in trouble for it


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 22, 2008)

That's no model, that's me...  

The model is a stock photo I bought. I worry sometimes when I buy photos that the site I buy it from isn't the  copywrite holder. How would you really know. It's like the clipart sites you pay to access & then find they don't own the images  :roll: .

OK, it is fixed now. It directs you to my etsy shop now.


----------



## Lane (Jun 22, 2008)

It's not there anymore!!  :shock:


----------



## Lane (Jun 22, 2008)

...um...nevermind....


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

excellent ...

Looks great!


and you are beautiful


----------



## digit (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I am missing it somehow.  :roll:  

I do see the blue dog pooting. I am easily entertained.

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I was outbid on that blog. I will post another blog where I know I will not be outbid, just a second.


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it is really good yours is animated... Really makes it stand out!


----------



## digit (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw it! I reckonized your labels and it did take me to your Etsy store. Cool beans.   

Digit


----------

